# 3TB Upgrade shows 1TB worth of Space



## Murphdog307 (Mar 31, 2010)

I may have done something wrong trying to upgrade a 320GB Premiere drive to 3TB. Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

In JMFS I:

1. Updated the original drive to the newest Tivo download.
2. I copied the original 320GB drive to a 1TB drive and expanded it.
3. Copied the 1TB drive to the 3TB drive and expanded it. 

After the drive was put back in the Tivo it reported it had 157 hours of HD recording...the size of a 1TB drive.

I connected the drive back to JMFS thinking I forgot to expand but it indicated that I had already done it. It says the MFS volume is 927.37GB and the Tivo reports it has 2.72TB recording space. 

Any ideas of what I did wrong? Maybe I need to do it differently or beg someone on here for an Image I can expand? I love learning new things but if my wife does not get the Tivo back soon I'm a dead man 

Thank you


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Murphdog307 said:


> I may have done something wrong trying to upgrade a 320GB Premiere drive to 3TB. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> In JMFS I:
> 
> ...


With JMFS you can only expand once successfully. Reason is that JMFS will add another partition to expand. JMFS may recognize the expanded space but the TiVo will not recognize that extra additional partition. If you want to use JMFS to expand, you will have to expand with JMFS, then use some tivo tools scripts found in the 4TB DIY thread to copy, rearrange, and coalesce the partitions and then expand with JMFS one last time. It will be much easier but take a little longer to use MFSTools 3.2 to copy and expand all in one setting from your 320GB to the 3TB. Go to the MFSTools thread and pick up one of the booting images and use command 'mfstool copy -ai /dev/sdX /dev/sdY'


----------



## Murphdog307 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks. I tried a MFStools 3.2 iso that was posted here but it won't boot normally. I used safe mode. When I type the commands it returns "input/output error reading volume header" on the source drive. If I type MFStool info /dev/sdb (primary drive) it gets the same message. Going to research it now.


----------



## Murphdog307 (Mar 31, 2010)

I loaded the drives into a newer machine and the same thing occurs when Mfstool info drivename is executed.....input/output error reading volume header. I attached a screen shot.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You need to get to super user.

Type su at the prompt and password is Linux


----------



## Murphdog307 (Mar 31, 2010)

You are the man...It's copying now!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Murphdog307 said:


> I may have done something wrong trying to upgrade a 320GB Premiere drive to 3TB. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> In JMFS I:
> 
> ...


With jmfs, because of the way it works, you need to copy the original drive straight to the biggest drive you're going to use and then expand just the once.

Otherwise, the expansion is a 4th MFS Media partition, and the rule is a maximum of 3 per drive.

I don't know if jmfs can handle bigger than 2TB like that, though.


----------

